# Onion Recall due to Salmonella  ~ Does Pickling Kill Sally?



## thirdeye (Aug 3, 2020)

It sounds like cases started showing up in mid-June, and our state has had 11 cases reported.  HERE is a link to cases per state and the various packaging that the onions are found in.  Does anyone know if pickling onions specifically kills salmonella?  I make the refrigerator style, vinegar, sugar, salt and some aromatics like peppercorns, jalapeno or garlic.


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 3, 2020)

Interesting. The link didn’t show.


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 3, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Interesting. The link didn’t show.


Fixed it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 3, 2020)

That’s a question for JJ 

 chef jimmyj

Al


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Aug 3, 2020)

It's Quite a Pickle To Be In
					

This post is part of the Science Tuesday feature series on the USDA blog. Check back each week as we showcase stories and news from USDA’s rich science and research portfolio. Pickles are a popular food, but are even trendier today as more and more craft brands show up in stores and farmers’...




					www.usda.gov
				




good article here I just read about this.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 3, 2020)

A pH of 4 or less will kill or inhibit Salmonella growth. Straight White Vinegar has a pH between 2 and 3. Add keeping your Pickled Onions Refrigerated and there should be little to no risk...JJ


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 4, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> A pH of 4 or less will kill or inhibit Salmonella growth. Straight White Vinegar has a pH between 2 and 3. Add keeping your Pickled Onions Refrigerated and there should be little to no risk...JJ


 Thanks, good to know.  I had assumed that raw would pose the biggest risk. The problem with something like this is the tracing... it took a couple of weeks to figure out the source was onions. Some of my pickled onions were made before the earliest questionable shipment, and my last batch was made about two weeks ago, plus I have no reason to believe the markets I shop at even carried that brand of onions.  The main issue for me is I always make extra and give a few jars away.  I did remind everyone about the current warning and some had already eaten some.

As of yesterday, the reported cases in Wyoming have grown to 16....., but 10 or so are from one county, and most can be traced to onions.  The health department does not get specific on naming stores or restaurants (yet) so this could be the result of one grocery store carrying them, or one restaurant serving contaminated salads.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 4, 2020)

As above, Salmonella is controllable but I  would also suggest, limiting distribution and feeding of your Onions to those folks At Risk. Immune Compromised or Sick people.  The very Old or very Young. Just extra peace of mind until this outbreak passes.JJ


----------



## Inscrutable (Aug 4, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> A pH of 4 or less will kill or inhibit Salmonella growth. Straight White Vinegar has a pH between 2 and 3. Add keeping your Pickled Onions Refrigerated and there should be little to no risk...JJ


Sodium chloride (salt) you are adding (albeit in smallish quantities) goes the other way (basic, not acidic), and inhibit doesn’t mean kill. I’d be careful ... onions are cheap.


----------

